
The page you requested has not yet been optimized for a mobile device - wslh
http://m.ibm.com/http/www-03.ibm.com/security/services/endpoint-data-protection/
======
LoSboccacc
funny thing is if you click continue and shrink the page behind, the text is
actually responsive :D

~~~
wslh
It seems like the web design team includes a lawyer.

~~~
LoSboccacc
at IBM? half the company probably is.
[http://dev.hasenj.org/post/3272592502/ibm-and-its-
minions](http://dev.hasenj.org/post/3272592502/ibm-and-its-minions)

